# [SOLVED] I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart



## draftomatic (Oct 13, 2007)

Every time I restart my computer, my video driver seems to revert. I have to reinstall by running Catalyst install manager every time I restart my system, or programs that use OpenGL/DirectX will not be graphics-accelerated. I have the most recent drivers. 

Running Windows Vista 64


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart*

Post the specs of your PC so that we may know what you are running.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage


----------



## draftomatic (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart*

Whoops... I thought I had included my specs... Here's some DxDiag for you:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432)
BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/18/08 Ver: 08.00.14
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 8190MB RAM

Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (4850)
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9442)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Display Memory: 756 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1012 MB
Shared Memory: 3839 MB
Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor: Acer X223W 
Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver Version: 8.17.0010.1065 (English)
DDI Version: 10.1

Motherboard: ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
PSU: Thermaltake PurePower 500W

I have attached the full DxDiag output.


----------



## GOLCPL (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart*

I am having the same issue. 
Windows 7 (Ultimate) 64Bit
Asrock Extreme3 770 
Amd 640x4
4x2GB AData Gaming Series DDR3-1600MHz
2x500GB WesternDigital Black's (Striped) Boot Drive
1TBWesternDigital Greed Data Drive
ASUS 6850v2.
and ANTEC 550PSU

Installed motherboard Drivers after FRESH INSTALL then installed Asus CD, after this downloaded and installed Newest up to Date Catalyst Drivers from both AMD and ASUS's site. installed and rebooted. Everything looks fine, but Direct3d Fails and fails to play and video's. Grab extracted driver from AMD/ATI folder point Device Manager to the EXACT SAME DRIVER its Supposed to be using, and without reboot works fine, running WoW, and Playing videos again. Once I reboot Bam not able to play video's or WoW. Until I installed driver through Device Manager. Anyone else have a answer or suggestion. FYI, I had a Nvidia8800GT uninstalled. rebooted removed card, installed new ATI 6850 Card, and had problems, so I did fresh install when it wouldn't let me load drivers.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart*

Uninstall the graphics driver and CCC.

Download and run *Driver Sweeper* to remove leftover files (remove only graphics drivers *NOT* chipset)

Download the latest ATI driver/software

Disable A/V and install the driver.


----------



## GOLCPL (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart*

Thank you for your quick response, and the Driver sweeper worked like a charm. Thanks Again.


----------



## draftomatic (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart*



GOLCPL said:


> Thank you for your quick response, and the Driver sweeper worked like a charm. Thanks Again.


Oh really? Maybe I should try this sorcery!


----------



## draftomatic (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: I have to reinstall my Radeon drivers on system restart*

Wow it worked! I guess the Catalyst uninstaller doesn't actually uninstall everything. Thanks very much, this has been a problem for over 2 years; I just never got around to really fixing it.


----------

